# Latest on Clarkson



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not good news

Piers sodding Morgan, that'll kill it off then.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, I fell for the April Fool's report as well lol :nerd:.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Did you read the date or the statement at the bottom?

Davy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

"[Edit, 2 April 2015: Congratulations to those of you who guessed it, and apologies to those of you who got your hopes up. This was indeed an April Fools' joke! Who knows though, it might still happen 
Sincerely, TVG]"

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I posted it because of the horror that Piers stupid Morgan as a presenter would be, yes I did read it first, but it's still scary, the Beeb isn't know for it's common sense.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I posted it because of the horror that Piers stupid Morgan as a presenter would be, yes I did read it first, but it's still scary, the Beeb isn't know for it's common sense.


Yeah right!

Line, stock, sinker, barrel, hook and lock..........but not necessarily in that order. >


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Could have been worse - it could have been that well known former (failed*) "F1 Driver" Timothy Needell.

* 2 races one DNF & one DNQ.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was about to correct you there, never heard him called Timothy, only Tiff, currently sharing a space with Jodie Kidd in "the classic car show" on 5, slimy little git, he not she >


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was about to correct you there, never heard him called Timothy, only Tiff, currently sharing a space with Jodie Kidd in "the classic car show" on 5, slimy little git, he not she >


Kev - do you not mean Quentin Wilson - or are there two slimy little gits ?? >

cheers

Clyde


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, wrong again , Always get the slimy ones mixed up.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jodie Kidd tipped to replace Jeremy Clarkson on BBC's Top Gear

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like Jodie, but I wouldn't want her doing TG, Evans might be good, or even Coogan, Jay Kay might be an outside choice, but TG it seems will be no more so we'll have to see.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They should just have a couple of years off and come back with JC once all is forgiven. Seemed to work with Ross, Brand and Clarey (remember the Fisting Norman Lamont episode? 

Jodie Kid might work. Bit of a Tom Boy, likes cars, I think she could be funny.

I still think its doomed now really.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

barryd is right . . it's a doomed show, no one can take his place (NOT that I agree with his actions, he just injected some off beat humour into the show - AND I like May & Hammond too ! (Mind you that Stig is a bit of a show off)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> They should just have a couple of years off and come back with JC once all is forgiven. Seemed to work with Ross, Brand and Clarey (remember the Fisting Norman Lamont episode?
> 
> Jodie Kid might work. Bit of a Tom Boy, likes cars, I think she could be funny.
> 
> I still think its doomed now really.


Nah she's rubbish as a presenter, just watch an episode of the classic car show on 5, not in the least natural.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nah she's rubbish as a presenter, just watch an episode of the classic car show on 5, not in the least natural.


What about Taylor Swift, Emma Watson or Shakira?

I dont give a toss if they are any good at presenting but I would still watch. :grin2:

Actually Taylor Swift is really funny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It would have to be someone with a brain, pref a bloke, Julian Clary might be good > >


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Could have been worse - it could have been that well known former (failed*) "F1 Driver" Timothy Needell.
> 
> * 2 races one DNF & one DNQ.


Depends on your definition of failed. Unlike 99.9% of racing drivers he was considered good enough and was paid to compete as a F1 driver.

He has, however, been an professional racing driver who has competed at the highest level including 14 times at LeMans, 8 years in British Touring Car Championship, Daytona etc. etc.

If that's failure then I would like a bit of that and would value his opinion over any journalist / comedian.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Why not bring the OLD stig back, you know the one who wrote the book 

then we would have a proper driver and maybe the show could get back to its roots instead of being a comic show for three has been nothings 

5th gear rules:wink2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember the old Top Gear, boring unless you where a petrolhead, the three stooges gave it entertainment value as well as cars, I for one will miss it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> Depends on your definition of failed. Unlike 99.9% of racing drivers he was considered good enough and was paid to compete as a F1 driver.
> 
> He has, however, been an professional racing driver who has competed at the highest level including 14 times at LeMans, 8 years in British Touring Car Championship, Daytona etc. etc.
> 
> If that's failure then I would like a bit of that and would value his opinion over any journalist / comedian.


I have no trouble with his record - I've met him and he's a nice enough guy, even if his views on the lack of noise from the diesels winning the WEC are a bit dinosaur.

BUT it is his continually being referred to as "Ex F1 driver Tiff Needell" I find so risible.

He could be referred to as so many things far more honestly than "Ex F1 driver".

Signed

Ex Steam locomotive driver Stanner (I had a go in one once)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I reckon Noel Edmonds would make a good replacement. 
Failing that Mark Williams. You ain't seen me, roight.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

How about Guy Martin we could then be comparing Bikes, Trucks, Steam engines and possibly cars etc and he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Why not bring the OLD stig back, you know the one who wrote the book
> 
> then we would have a proper driver and maybe the show could get back to its roots instead of being a comic show for three has been nothings
> 
> 5th gear rules:wink2::grin2::grin2:


*Perry Mccarthy*, yes, not a bad idea, I read his book, and he seems to have a GSOH, similar age to Clarkson, the team know him, and we could have Stig races then.

I'd still have may and the hamster though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> I remember the old Top Gear, boring unless you where a petrolhead, the three stooges gave it entertainment value as well as cars, I for one will miss it.


It is an entertainment show, spoiled by Clarkson in some ways, improved by others, if he was less of an oaf (real or otherwise) it would be a better show, basing it on stupid ideas didn't gel with me, I watched the last one last night, where the screwed up Mays chances of getting anywhere on the rally track.

All I know is I will mist the show and hope it can come back in some format on the BBC, so no adverts, the curse of modern TV IMO, too many too long, but that's a whole different topic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I reckon Noel Edmonds would make a good replacement.
> Failing that Mark Williams. You ain't seen me, roight.


Not Noely, but Mark williams if he got back in shape, have you seen him lately, very flabby.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not Noely, but Mark williams if he got back in shape, have you seen him lately, very flabby.


Oh so we cant have a presenter who is fat then? Thats Fatist!! Clarkson wasnt exactly Twiggy was he? Shame on you!! :grin2:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanner said:


> I have no trouble with his record - I've met him and he's a nice enough guy, even if his views on the lack of noise from the diesels winning the WEC are a bit dinosaur.
> 
> BUT it is his continually being referred to as "Ex F1 driver Tiff Needell" I find so risible.
> 
> ...


Having listened the shrieking and wailing of the normally aspirated petrol WEC cars echoing through the night I know exactly what "Ex F1 driver Tiff Needell" means. Makes the hair on the back of my neck stand on end just thinking about it.

What's wrong with having a Motoring programme for "Petrol Heads". I wouldn't mind if they turned Match of The Day, or one of the other similar sports programmes, into a vehicle for comedy but I would imagine a lot of "Sports Heads" would object.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Oh so we cant have a presenter who is fat then? Thats Fatist!! Clarkson wasnt exactly Twiggy was he? Shame on you!! :grin2:


It also lets you out of the running to yer fat git > >

I meant we've seen JC grow, MW just got fat off camera, but he does have a facination with thing mechanical, not sure if he's a petrol head though.

*Mark Williams in action*

Still no way to embed a video, come on Admin, it a basic add on.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Its not about the cars, its about entertainment. And as such, it worked very well. The world-wide sales figures for the BBC prove that. Unfortunately, without the three of them, it will never work and as Clarkson's been fired and May has resigned, it will never ever be the same again. I hope the three of them stay together and do something very similar on ITV.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OldWomble said:


> Its not about the cars, its about entertainment. And as such, it worked very well. The world-wide sales figures for the BBC prove that. Unfortunately, without the three of them, it will never work and as Clarkson's been fired and May has resigned, it will never ever be the same again. I hope the three of them stay together and do something very similar on ITV.


I just Googled Clarksons sacking and Mays resignation and found nothing concrete on either, can you link to where you got that info from.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Dolly Parton,Pamela Anderson,as presenters ,with the Hamster:kiss::kiss::surprise:

that way we could keep abreast of the latest news in minute detail:wink2::grin2:

Failing that Julian Clary and Alan Carr with May :kiss::kiss::nerd:

That way we could watch it develop into a Drag (racing) show:kiss::kiss: :withstupid:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now you've gone way too far again, Mr Carr is a truly awful suggestion, can not abide the thing.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just Googled Clarksons sacking and Mays resignation and found nothing concrete on either, can you link to where you got that info from.


Heard it on Radio 2 a few days ago. BBC report stated that May had resigned as he felt Top Gear would not work without JC. Bit more info here; http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/bbc...and-James-May-no-longer-work-for-the-BBC.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Latest news/rumour

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ie-Kidd-Life-Mars-actor-Philip-Glenister.html

tony:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pass on all of them so far, except, Evans, JK, Knowles maybe.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Evans, Martin, Glenister in that order. Jodie Kidd comes across as wooden on her show and Knowles too safe.

Didn't realise that JC was so rude as he is shown pointing at Ms Kidd.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Camdoon said:


> .
> 
> Didn't realise that JC was so rude as he is shown pointing at Ms Kidd.


Sorry, nobody knows the reason, he could have been emphasizing the fact that Jodie should take the job and stop dithering.:wink2:

Or he could demand that she should take Jeremy as a boyfriend now she's divorced.

All conjecture:smile2:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Camdoon said:


> Evans, Martin, Glenister in that order. Jodie Kidd comes across as wooden on her show and Knowles too safe.
> 
> Didn't realise that JC was so rude as he is shown pointing at Ms Kidd.


Yeah but only with his finger >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Another suggestion, is Brian Johnson, lead singer AC/DC.


----------

